
US intelligence: al Qaeda attack attempt on US soil certain - SecurityTimes
http://thesecuritytimes.com/?p=995&sms_ss=hackernews
======
CWuestefeld
So what's on the wish list of DHS now, so they need to drum up a little
hysteria to push it through?

Logically, simply making such an announcement greatly diminishes its
likelihood. If I were a terrorist that planned something in July, I'd let
those 6 months expire uneventfully, and then in September I'd unleash my
plans. Then I get a twofer: panic for six months for free just through the
media, and then another "real" panic when I do my deeds.

And if the best they can do is underwear and shoe bombers, it's not much to
get excited about.

